# looking for a song name...



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ok i remember watching a video on one of the dance music channels earlier this year, where there is a HOT brunette girl walking around a runined/abandonded building in pink and black underwear.

any ideas? I'm pretty sure it was a fairly popular and famous dance music DJ.

Sadly i cant remember any lyrics or even how the track 'goes' so not much to go on....


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Not sure but enjoyed looking through google images for it! Lol


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ha ha, me too but at work so have to be careful.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

just over a month of searching has found it!

(shes not as hot as i remember but i have a weakness for pink and black underwear)





if that link doesnt work its... Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008 (Official Video HD)


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha good song when it was released to!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

*looking for a song name... FOUND IT!*

updated thread title


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

> looking for a song name music video...


Just helping you out :thumb:


----------

